# When was the last time YOU slept through the night??



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

I'm hoping this is a more light-hearted question so we can kind of see all those other people in the same boat







. I know that some people really suffer with sleep deprivation and I'm sorry for that. This question isn't meant to make anyone doubt how they're feeling. Everybody deals with sleep deprivation diffently. I have my moments but overall it's not been so bad. Overall, I just accept it as part of parenting and my body seems to have adjusted. Although, last night when I crawled in to bed I wondered what it would be like to fall asleep and not actually wake up until morning.

So, when did you last sleep through the night?

For me, it was about 4 years ago. The latter stages of pregnancy were spent getting up to pee or turn over. Ds (almost 4 now) has been a chronic nightwaker since birth. Just when he started sleeping through the night (as long as he's sleeping with dh or myself), dd was born. And since then....well....you know the drill







. In the meantime, what time I do spend sleeping I will try to dream about sleeping through the night.


----------



## whoamama (Jan 5, 2006)

laughup laughup laughup


----------



## whoamama (Jan 5, 2006)

I seiously haven't slept through the night since my eldest was born 14.5 yrs ago. I have heightened mama-senses now, I hear every noise that every family member makes. My 3.5 yr old has started to occaisoionally sleep through, that helps.


----------



## EvansMomma (Mar 7, 2006)

*blink*
I think my mind is choosing to forget so that I will just accept my fate for what it is....LOL

But in all honesty, I hardly ever sleep thrugh the night from bedtime til morning. I was always one to get up, go get a drink of milk, have a cookie, toss and turn, go pee, and repeat....lol No wonder my son is such a bad sleeper...he gets it from me.


----------



## Qestia (Sep 26, 2005)

I love it! Definitely not since mid-pregnancy, waking up hungry, or peeing, or later to roll over, LOL.


----------



## TripMom (Aug 26, 2005)

Last night. I have been getting the flu . . . .and DH gave me Theraflu . . . it knocked me out. That is the first time in 4EVER - that I have a) gone in to a restful "deep" sleep, and b) slept until dawn with no waking.

I feel lik







today!


----------



## Wolfcat (Jan 10, 2006)

Ummm, last lifetime?

Seriously, I'm a very light sleeper... borderline insomniac, so unless I've had a couple of drinks (which won't be any time soon, what with the cosleeping and breastfeeding) I don't STTN.


----------



## coobabysmom (Nov 16, 2005)

not since mid-pregnancy here too- which makes about a year.


----------



## newmommy (Sep 15, 2003)

3 years ago. I don't think I will ever sleep through the night again LOL!


----------



## Strong Mama (Feb 7, 2006)

last nite. went to bed at 10 30 woke at 6 15. Ahhhh I love my sleep! Am lucky too that ds slept good last night!


----------



## <<<Scarlet>>> (May 19, 2005)

4.5 years ago....
since the middle of my first pregnancy
we coslept and BF so I was up constantly, and I've had 3 in that time frame so I've been going on no sleep since then.
I wake even when my kiddos don't


----------



## charmander (Dec 30, 2003)

I don't think I've slept through the night since I was pregnant with DD, almost 3 years ago. She has always woken me up at least once or twice a night. I don't even remember what it is like to have 8 hours of uninterrupted sleep.


----------



## Patchfire (Dec 11, 2001)

Third week of May, 2000. Six months pregnant with dd.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi, my name is Laura and it has been 2 years and 4 months since I last slept thru the night. I am so glad that I found a group of people to help me break that habbit.


----------



## Bartock (Feb 2, 2006)

When I got preg in June of 2000


----------



## Deir (Aug 19, 2005)

4 years. ugh And i hate to say it but you can tell by looking at me!! I dread my next reunion!


----------



## Tonia80 (Jun 10, 2006)

A foggy distant memory......back in my first trimester of my first pregnancy when that killer fatigue hits ya. My oldest child is 5.5 years old now......
Boy it sure is depressing to put an actual number on it!


----------



## ACsMom (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patchfire*
Third week of May, 2000. Six months pregnant with dd.









....but who's counting?









For me, it's been about 7 months. I was always a bit of an insomniac anyway, but this level of sleep deprivation is like nothing I've ever experienced. It's hard, man!


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

There was a brief period when my twins were about 13 months when they both slept though sometimes, and even sometimes the same night. Other than that I guess around Dec. 2003 before I got too huge w/ the girls to wake every 5 min. to pee.


----------



## Shirelle (May 22, 2006)

In the last few nights, I have actually slept through the night...from about 11-6. It's pretty normal for my three year old to get up at night, but this has been a good week! Oddly enough, my 14 month old hardly ever gets up at night.


----------



## henhao (Dec 17, 2004)

I slept 9 hours the other night. Before the start of Aug, I went 12 months without sleeping more than 2-3 hours in a row. My health and sanity were shot. Now I sleep about 8 hours. If I wake up, I sure don't remember it.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

Since early pregnancy with ds so probably a little over a year. And no end in sight









I would really like to have one night before I get pregnant again where dh or someone watches ds so I can sleep through the night, just once. I would really enjoy that.


----------



## jlwagner (May 2, 2006)

Not since april 2005 when I was 2 mos pregnant. sigh...


----------



## yequanamama (Aug 30, 2002)

Probably it would be about 3 years ago.

That would be I've STTN twice in the last 6 years. I remember those two times about 3 years ago vividly - they were so shocking! It was before I was awfully pregnant with dd2, and just after dd1 nightweaned.


----------



## Rox5266 (Nov 26, 2004)

It was 3 years ago for me too, when I was in my first trimester of pg with ds. Now my I am in such bad physical shape from my bad neck and co-sleepimg and carrying ds for 3 years that even if he slept through the night I can't!







:


----------



## Arwensmommy (Dec 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jlwagner*
Not since april 2005 when I was 2 mos pregnant. sigh...









Ditto!


----------



## zannster (Aug 12, 2004)

DS slept through the night for the first time a couple of nights ago...but I didn't.

I guess it was early in my pregnancy, before the peeing started. So around April 2004.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

More then 4 years ago. It doesn't bother me, I feel well rested (most of the time







). I started waking up early in my pg with dd, she's 3.5, then I moved to night shift until right before she was born. She didn't sleep through the night until right after she turned 3, just in time for me to get pg again.







I wake up to pee, to check on dd... For me sleeping through the night is a thing of the past, I don't see it happening for years and years.


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

Ahhhhh......see???? I'm not alone. There was one time when ds was younger that he slept 10 hours!! But I was a first-time mom with a 1 month old. Do you honestly think I didn't wake up every 1-2 hours to check his breathing??


----------



## fanniefarkle (Oct 20, 2005)

What is this "sleep thru the night" you speak of?


----------



## Chronic Chrissy (Sep 4, 2006)

From 5 months pregnant to birth I could never get sleep. Kiana slept through the night from day one then around 3 weeks things started to change so we worked on healthy sleep habits for a week and a half and now we only wake up once a 6 am for a feeding and sleep togather till 10am and we're at 7 weeks.


----------



## reezley (May 27, 2006)

It's been about 2.5 years, since the early preg with ds when I wasn't waking to pee yet. Before that I used to be able to sleep 9-10 hours straight without moving an inch! I neeeeeeded my 9 hours every night and usually more. But these days I feel pretty good with my broken-up nights that I get now, somehow. Guess I've gotten used to it! Now ds is sleeping 5-6 hours in a row most nights, but I'm getting up to pee in the middle of the night since I'm pg again!


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

March 6, 2004 Waking up to pee was my first symptom of being pregnant. DD is now 21-months-old and has slept through a couple times, but I'm pregnant again and making my trek to the potty.


----------



## gret the great (Nov 26, 2001)

Tee hee- I'm Giddy. My 12.5 month old has started sleeping for 7 hours in a row this last week! That's the most uninterrupted tme I've had since 1999 before getting pg with DS. My older 2 didn't sleep more than 2 hours at a time until they were 2 years old.


----------



## Attached Mama (Dec 4, 2005)

that is such a funny question!

probably nto since college days which was almost 10 yrs ago now. Gosh!! tha'ts frightening too -i am getting old i guess


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

Not since before I got pregnant with DS and that was probably in early 2004 or maybe even late 2003. I have chronic insomnia so I had sleep problems even before having a child. My son is a really horrible sleeper and I am pregnant so even if DH sleeps with him, I still have to get up to pee, or wake up because my arm fell asleep, or something hurts, etc. I've pretty much given up...


----------



## ~Meg~ (Jul 14, 2006)

Not since I was 6 weeks pregnant. After that I was either throwing up or getting up to pee.


----------



## JessasMilkMama (Oct 24, 2004)

It's been about 20 months. Eva has never slept through the night and continues to wake up all night long


----------



## EarthyLady (Jul 15, 2005)

I honestly don't know if I've ever slept through the night. I mean, I'm sure I have at some point....but I can't remember when for the life of me. Even before pg I still woke up at least once...sometimes more to go to the bathroom. Once pg I was up about every two hours like clockwork. However, I sleep better now than I did for the prior three years. DD was high needs didn't sleep more than two hours until she was 18 months old. DS on the other hand slept 6-7 hours by 2 months! I couldn't believe it! He's still a good sleeper, but since he's outgrown his cradle and cosleeps he's up more often....not that it bothers me except that I get tired of sleeping on my back with him latched on lately cause he's teething and it feels good to him to nurse more. But, I know it's a phase and this too shall pass.








Seriously, I'm just glad I'm not reliving DD all over again! LOL!

Mandy


----------



## guestmama9916 (Jun 24, 2006)

My DS has been consistently STTN since 14 months old. However, I've really struggled getting back to STTN myself after nearly 2 years of sleep interruption (incl the pregnancy). Earlier this year I was nearly falling asleep at my desk at work and I couldn't figure out why (maybe because I was getting up at 2am and doing laundry b/c I couldn't sleep??







). I splurged on a thick memory foam mattress topper and it worked like a charm for several months. It made a huge difference in my sleep initially but now I'm back to waking. At least I'm not doing laundry at 2 am like I was before but I know I'm not STTN.







:

Kim


----------



## bebetuck (Aug 2, 2005)

The last time I slept through the night was June/July of 2005. DS is almost 11 months and the longest stretch he's had is 4.5 hours and that's VERY rare. I'm hoping it will get better as he gets older cuz right now he's waking up every 2 hours or so (congested this week so that might have something to do with it).

Most of the time I feel like I get enough rest...but sometimes right before DH brings DS into bed after I go pee one last time, I fantasize about what it was like having the bed all to myself! (DH doesn't come to bed until 4 hours later)

I do accept it all as part of parenting and I want more kids so I know it will be a LONG time before I get to STTN again







:


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

July 31. DD slept 7, 8, even 9 hours July 1-31. When she started waking up once or twice a night in August, I was ok with that. But since I've gone back to teaching part time, she's waking up hourly. I am soooooo tired.


----------



## proudmamanow (Aug 12, 2003)

great thread! I guess it must be close to 20 months for me (dd is 16 months old)...but I didn't sleep much through the first tri either.

Sing it together ladies: "I love coffee, I love tea, I love the java jive and it loves me...."


----------



## wryknowlicious (Apr 19, 2006)

that was actually last sunday night.

I was soooo worn out and exhausted that I fell asleep standing up in the pantry putting dinner together. I had been crying that day too and well ... acting like a 2yr old with no nap.









DH *made* me sleep[ alone in the livingroom that night and he went to bed with the 2 girls armed with some bottles next to the bed and an unwashed nightgown.









It was kinda hard to go to sleep at 1st .. btu once i passed out that was it - I slept from 9:30pm untill 4:40am when DH went ot work and settled the youngest next to me.

ohhh how glorious!!!! it was the best night of my life!







:
that was the first full night since I was about 2 1/2 months pregnant and had to get up for pee and vomit breaks.

I doubt it will ever happen again tho.


----------



## royaloakmi (Mar 2, 2005)

My twins are almost 3 yo, and I think the last night I slept all the way through was probably about 3.5 years ago, so somewhere around mid 2003.

I literally fantasize/daydream about sleeping someday.


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

It's been about 4.5 years, mid-pregnancy with my daughter. She didn't start sleeping through until my son was born. Maybe I'll get a full night's rest in three more years.


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

Over four years ago.


----------



## MotherWhimsey (Mar 21, 2005)

three years ago. and I figure it will be at least three more now that #2 is on the way.


----------



## marsmom (May 25, 2005)

4 years and three months since June 2002 when I was pregnant with dd#1. And I was always a very deep through-the-night 9-hr sleeper. Ohhh I miss it. But neither dd has ever been a great sleeper or napper. Dd#1 is finally getting there, but dd#2 is nowhere close yet. Still up 2-4x night at almost 2 yrs.


----------



## lisac77 (May 27, 2005)

I worked nights for 2.5 years prior to having DS... so probably about 6 years ago! Except I am a borderline insomniac so it may be longer than that.


----------



## MysteryMama (Aug 11, 2006)

compared to most of the previous posters, i haven't been that long without a good nights sleep... June 12, 2006. DS was born June 14. I guess I'm lucky I got to sleep throughout the end of my pregnancy! Oh, wait... I did get up alot to pee, but that annoyance seems like small potatoes now. But even though it hasn't been that long (comparatively speaking) it FEELS like a lifetime ago.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I think it must have been sometimes early in my pregnancy with DD. I know I didn't sleep all night later in my pregnancy, and I haven't since DD was born. So maybe 2 1/2 years ago. SHE sleeps all night now, but I still don't. And now that I'm pregnant again and I have the all-night-pee-urge, I'm up at least five times and it takes me ages to fall back asleep.


----------



## GoodWillHunter (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm sorry? There's such a thing? I can't remember. I haven't slept through since before my 11 year old was born. ... :yawn:


----------



## mama in the forest (Apr 17, 2006)

Quote:

When was the last time YOU slept through the night??
1987.







Seriously though.


----------



## ewe+lamb (Jul 20, 2004)

Since I first became pregnant in Nov. 2001 with dd, first with morning sickness, then with needing to pee, then breastfeeding, then morning sickness, then needing to pee, now breastfeeding .... I expect the tend to continue!!!


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

July of 2005. I'm so sleep deprived I can barely remember my last name.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

June 29, 2005.


----------



## Celery (Jun 28, 2006)

May 2005.

There must be something wrong with me, because I _used_ to sleep through the night, so we know I can do it. Maybe I've just gotten used to feeding in the middle of the night, and I need to have that habit broken for me.














:


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

pretty much NEVER........I've always woken at least once a night to go to the bathroom, but i sleep 10-13hrs.


----------



## moonfirefaery (Jul 21, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAH!

Slept through the night?!? YOU CAN DO THAT WHEN YOU HAVE KIDS?









I'm so jealous....


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whoamama*
I seiously haven't slept through the night since my eldest was born 14.5 yrs ago. I have heightened mama-senses now, I hear every noise that every family member makes.









I havent slept since 1987.


----------



## stanswife (Jul 30, 2006)

Five and a half months ago when I got mastitis from traveling. I've never dreamed of being sick before, but teething is *almost* making me pine for a plugged duct.


----------



## AmyY (Jul 22, 2004)

I don't sleep through the night. I'm a night waker.







: One of my girls inherited this. The other, like DH, sleeps like a log.

Side note: I do self-soothe.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Since my last trimester with DS--so maybe a little over two years.


----------



## Steve's Wife (Jan 19, 2006)

I was probably 5 or 6 months pregnant. After that I had to pee at least once, if not many more times, per night.

I had my appendix removed a few weeks ago, and for a brief moment, I was looking forward to a night away from the babe, hoping for a full night's sleep. But, too much pain...I had way less sleep in the hospital than I would have at home.


----------



## chiro_kristin (Dec 31, 2004)

November 2004


----------

